# [SOLVED] COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine



## joseph7179

Hi everyone!

I recently downloaded a game by utorrent. When I installed the game, the Babylon search engine installed in its place. Now I wan't to get rid of it and it seems like I'd have to do something more than a simple removal from the "Add/Remove program" option.

I quickly browsed the net about this and the only solutions that I found were talking about simply remove the toolbar and the file in the program files folder which is obviously not enough.

Is someone aware of the definitive solution, please? It must have something to do with the registry, but I can't remember how to proceed with this. I'm sure someone on this forum can help me.

Thanks!


----------



## Clark76

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Revo has a removal program for stubborn to uninstall program which may help:
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## joeten

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Or try system restore to a point prior to the install


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

If you are running Firefox by chance, you need to go into Tools, Options, Addons and uninstall it there as well.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Each browser's 'Search Provider' will need to be purged of Babylon also.

Firefox >Click the search engine dropdown on the upper right, select 'Manage Search Engines...' from the list. 

Remove anything Babylon related.

For Chrome, click the wrench icon, select 'Tools' > 'Extensions'

Remove anything Babylon related.

Also, Tools > Options > Manage Search Engines > remove anything Babylon related.


----------



## TrekkieMC

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hi all, 

I hit the wrong button and downloaded this piece of crap. I think I got it all out except for when I open a new web page tab. I get the Babylon Search page. How is this fixed? It is really pissing me off.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

There are many entries if you "Google it":
unable to remove Babylon search engine - Tech Support Guy Forums
I WANT TO REMOVE BABYLON SEARCH WHICH APPEARS WHENEVER I START FIREFOX | Firefox Support Forum | Firefox Help
Can you help me remove Babylon search engine from web address box. | Firefox Support Forum | Firefox Help


----------



## joeten

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hi go to IE tools internet options manage addons then right click on babylon and delete


----------



## TrekkieMC

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hey, 

I did the manage add-on thing and it was still there. I was able to get rid of it when i did a registry edit search.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hi, follow this link. It should help you.

Babylon Toolbar Adware Information and Complete Removal


----------



## AnnieGirl

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Help me please! I downloaded something I needed for a music project in school called ConverterLite 1.4.0 and it downloaded Babylon with it, I have Revo however neither of the programs have been removed! They're driving me nuts! Any ideas at all?


----------



## joeten

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

You should be able to remove it from uninstall a program in control panel and delete it from your add ons in internet explorer


----------



## AnnieGirl

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

I tried removing it from the add ons but for some reason it won't allow me to remove it


----------



## joeten

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

See here How to Remove the Babylon Toolbar | eHow.com


----------



## Dhammr

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

The babalon search was bothering me as well, it redirected me to sites that had nothing to do with my searches, I did all the normal removal options, didnt work kept popping up with every new tab. I finally went to tools _ internet options_ then under tabs on general page , set "when a new tab opens go to first home page", fixed! hope that helps for you all.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hello :wave:

If none of the above steps worked. Try the Manual Removal Guide for Babylon.Toolbar - Safer-Networking Forums. Please post back if this works for you. :smile: 

*WARNING: *Always backup the registry before making changes to it.


----------



## klenronald

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Don't worry joseph7179.Its very easy to remove with revo or mirekusoft uninstaller. Its also remove the registry files that creates by babylon search engine.


----------



## megaflux

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

you guys arent getting it. even AFTER the tool bar is removed AND you reset the home page options in several browsers and delete the extension it STILL routes your searches through babylon for some reason. aside from going through the registry and removing all references i cant get it to go away either... there should be laws against this kind of software.


----------



## joeten

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Hi in this case I suggest you treat it as malware and follow the steps here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
gather all the info you can and make note of anything you cannot do once you have it make a new thread here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum and post all the info including anything you could not do and let security check out your system


----------



## ishan28mkip

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Okay, So I found a solution for Firefox atleast.


Go in the browser bar and type about:config, it will say void guarantee and stuff accept and proceed.


In the search bar search newtab, double click browser.newtab.url.


Set it to about:newtab for normal newtab and to any other site if you may wish.

Also about:config can be easily used to change other setting quickly as well, for eg. searching home can instantly be used to change homepage, same for search engine, etc.

Done.
Ishan


----------



## errol42

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Thanks Ishan. This worked perfectly.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Glad you got the solution for it. Mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------



## nattienoo

*Re: COMPLETELY remove the Babylon search engine*

Megaflux, did you get it sorted?

I'm having exactly the same problem and wanted to know if/how you finally solved it.

I've tried deleted it out of the 'add/delete programmes' through control panel, and gone into tools, manage add-ons, changed the status to 'disabled' (it cannot be deleted from there), yet it still appears.


----------



## sarla

Hi Nattienoo. Welcome to TSF 

This thread actually started in 2011. Guess others had issues and it reappeared . Read back and see if it solves your issue. If not start a new thread. This one has been marked solved so you may not get help if you post in this thread.


----------



## nattienoo

sarla said:


> Hi Nattienoo. Welcome to TSF
> 
> This thread actually started in 2011. Guess others had issues and it reappeared . Read back and see if it solves your issue. If not start a new thread. This one has been marked solved so you may not get help if you post in this thread.


Ok, thanks Sarla, I will start a new thread. Tried all the options highlighted but none have worked for me.

:banghead:


----------



## sarla

Great  Good luck . I am sure they will find a solution for you.


----------



## joeten

I have closed this old thread unlikely to receive any answer


----------

